# GT Ricochet



## ritzel74 (14. März 2004)

Hallo im Forum,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Habe jetzt seit 03.2001 ein superschönes Ricochet und bin echt begeistert von dem Teil. Jetzt würde mich nur interessieren wurde 2000 das Ricochet noch gebaut? Lt. dem Verkäufer damals war es ein 2000er Modell und was ist der Unterschied zum Zaskar oder anderen bekannteren Rahmen (z.B.Avalanche)? Lt. Händler (ich traf ihn kürzlich wieder) ist der Rahmen der gleiche wie beim Zaskar. Tja Fragen über Fragen   , vielleicht kann mich ja jemand über die "Geschichte" meines Babys aufklären.

Thanx & Greets


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2004)

2000 gab es das Ricochet schon, die meisten 200er in Deutschland müssten in Gelb-Weiß rumfahren, es gab aber auch eine andere Farbvariante ("billet" oder so). Der Rahmen ist dem des 2000er Zaskars zumindest sehr ähnlich. Das Material ist gleich, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das Zaskar noch mehr konifiziert war. Im Katalog steht bei beiden nur was vom konifizierten Unterrohr. Das 2000er Zaskar scheint auf dem Katalogfoto sogar ein hinten abgerundetes Oberrohr zu haben (Frevel !!!). Das ist sonst das Merkmal, an dem Du Zaskars äußerlich von anderen Alu-GTs unterscheiden kannst, das Oberrohr ist hinten flach, bei anderen Modellen gewölbt. Naja, wenn Zaskar, dann eh von vor 1999...

Weiter viel Spaß mit deinem Ricochet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel74 (14. März 2004)

Dank dir schön,
Spaß hatte ich heute schon 4 Stunden durch Schlamm, Matsch usw.   rein in die Wanne, abgeduscht, passt. Anti-Streß-Bike halt. Als denne,

Grüße
ritzel74


----------



## odelay (19. April 2004)

Hallo Bauxit-Freunde!
Habe gerade für meine Freundin bei EB ein Rahmenset geschossen und schnell noch ein Paar Laufräder von mir reingehängt und nun noch einige Fragen zu dem Teil:
1. von wann ist es ?  2001 evtl.?
2. wo in der Modellhierarchie war es eingeordnet ?
3. was war der damalige Preis ?

na ich hoffe es gefällt ihr, sonst baue ich mir doch noch mal ein Hüpf-Bike auf  
(Gabel sollt ich vielleicht so oder so noch wechseln)

Greetings Odelay


----------



## kingmoe (20. April 2004)

Hi,

der Rahmen ist von einem 2000er Modell. Das Bike war ursprünglich mit Deore-Umwerfer und -Schalthebel, LX-Schaltwerk und -Kurbel sowie Koski-V-Brakes ausgerüstet. Also durchaus brauchbare Komponenten (die Bremsen, naja...) und mit 27 Gängen ´ne gute Basis für spätere Aufrüstungswünsche. Solide Hardtail-Mittelklasse würd ich sagen. Schönes Rad!


----------

